

Hackable GIF Camera built with Raspberry Pi Compute Module - eleven
http://www.raspberrypi.org/otto-a-hackable-camera-powered-by-raspberry-pi/

======
brettcvz
I'm so excited for this. First idea: a mode where I can toss the camera in the
air, have it take pictures and combine the information with accelerometer
data, and stitch together a full 360 reconstruction of the scene.

~~~
DanAndersen
Much like the Panono Panoramic Ball Camera?

[http://www.panono.com/ballcamera/](http://www.panono.com/ballcamera/)

------
eleven
Creator here. Happy to answer an questions.

------
albertut
How much does this cost?

~~~
eleven
$199 on Kickstarter, including the Raspberry Pi compute module. We'll be
sending units out in December!

